# Dark strip running on the negative



## ienes (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello again,

I have an issue with two recently developed negatives - a dark stripe running through. I'm not sure of its origin - the attached frame is coming from 400TMY and I have another 100 TMX which has the same issue. Developed in recently bought Kaiser tank with D76, 5sek agitation / 30secs. Also the developer was the D76 solution made a day earlier (hence fresh).

The stripe is on the bottom side with regards to negative position in the tank. 

Any help appreciated!
Best


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2015)

What camera & format?


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 27, 2015)

Was there enough developer in the tank to cover the film.


----------



## ienes (Jul 27, 2015)

This is a Mamiya RZ67 Pro with a 120 back, Kodak TMax 100 and TMax 100. The camera is in mint condition, had no problems with flash sync (shutter) or any light leaks prior.

500ml to a Kaiser tank


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2015)

Was the entire stip effected in the same way?


----------



## terri (Jul 27, 2015)

500 ml would be enough to cover a single reel of 120 film in a Paterson tank.   I've not worked with Kaiser, but would think the measurements would be similar.   Maybe not.


----------



## ienes (Jul 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Was the entire stip effected in the same way?



So here's the deal. Around the third frame, the strip looks like as attached and the from 4th to 10th frame is evenly distributed (same width).


----------



## ienes (Jul 27, 2015)

Missing attachment from the previous post.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 27, 2015)

Was the camera turned on it's side? The image is in portrait orientation which I would assume means the back was rotated. However if the camera was on it's side then the dark strip could be from the mirror momentarily hanging during the exposure.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 27, 2015)

ienes said:


> Missing attachment from the previous post.



In this 2nd attachment that sure looks more clearly like chemistry.

Joe


----------



## ienes (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for your input!

I was pretty sure it's either a shutter / back or a mirror problem but it's inconsistent with the third frame.

I'll try with around 100ml more in the same tank and see if that helps.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 27, 2015)

Put the reel in the tank and fill with water until it covers then measure


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2015)

Agree, #2 definitely looks like a chemistry issue, but not one I've ever seen before.


----------



## ienes (Jul 27, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> Was the camera turned on it's side? The image is in portrait orientation which I would assume means the back was rotated. However if the camera was on it's side then the dark strip could be from the mirror momentarily hanging during the exposure.
> 
> Joe



I always shoot in portrait and always on a tripod so the camera is its normal position at all times


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 27, 2015)

ienes said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> I was pretty sure it's either a shutter / back or a mirror problem but it's inconsistent with the third frame.
> 
> I'll try with around 100ml more in the same tank and see if that helps.



Can't be  a shutter problem and thinking about it for another minute it can't be the mirror either as the line is too sharp -- has to be chemistry.

Joe


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 27, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> ienes said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your input!
> ...



The line on the second image is also curved so it's NOT the mirror.  It is definitely chemistry.


----------



## ienes (Jul 27, 2015)

All right I'm overwhelmed by the amount of feedback! Thanks for your help. I'll try with the hints you've pointed out and report back.


----------

